# Illusion Audio Lucent L10 Sub



## dvboy (Dec 26, 2015)

*FS:Illusion Audio Lucent L10 Sub*

Sub is like new,only selling because I was so impressed by it I had to try the C10 which is the model above.Very musical sub that blends in well with mids.BIN for $237 USD or $299 CAD.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Illusion-Audio-Luccent-L10-10-Subwoofer/152810664208?hash=item239439b110:g:v2MAAOSw-xVaIZ3b


----------



## dvboy (Dec 26, 2015)

Price reduced,selling this sub for considerably less than half of the crutchfield price!!
https://www.crutchfield.com/S-A0ifKv3EpTu/p_840L10/Illusion-Audio-Luccent-L10.html


----------



## dvboy (Dec 26, 2015)

Wow,though this would sell quick for this price??


----------



## vietjdmboi (Jan 3, 2015)

did this ever sell?


----------

